# 2017 Vic's Challenge



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION 2017 
Vic’s Challenge sponsored by:
Vic’s Sports Center
2039 Tallmadge Road Kent, Ohio 44240 (330)673-7600

 Geneva Lake Erie Open, Saturday, July 15, 2017, $250.00 to enter. Blow Day is Sunday, July 16th, Geneva State Park.
Two to five member teams allowed, maximum of six poles allowed. Two person teams are limited to four rods, no membership fee required. There is a five fish limit and the tournament hours are 7:00 am to 4:00 pm, and is open to all competitors.

You must complete all information for your entry to be accepted!

Entry deadline: Mail-Postmarked Thursday day prior to entry deadline. Paypal-Payment due by Midnight on Friday of entry deadline. Geneva Open entries are due Friday 7/7/17
Payment Method: Check or Money Order Payable to OWF.
Mailing Address: OWF, 5900 Beach St. Andover, OH 44003

Payment via PayPal available at www.fishowf.club. Email [email protected] for inquiries.
Limited to a 60 boat field-first come first serve based on payment date received.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Where can you find the results?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Their website would be my first guess.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Results aren't on their website yet but I know the winner had a 40.49 lb bag with the big fish weighing in at 9.89 "lbs.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I know the winner too

great job Buddy!!


----------

